# First Big Gig



## miseinplace (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi guys, i am an executive chef in a restaurant, but was asked to do a party for a close family friend and had to accept. Neadless to say, I am slightly out of my element, but i am posting here for two sperate questions regarding this event. All food is buffet style, the customer stated she prefered left-overs to running out of food, and budget is flexible based on wanting top quality ingredients.

1. How many apps do you normally do per person? I was thinking of doing six apps, with one per person or 6x80 people in this case=480 pieces
Am i one the right track or way off?

2. She wants Chicken and Fillet options as Entrees, but has not asked anyone about options, stated she wanted them to have the option of both. I guess then i have two parts to this question...
A. How many of each to order? I was thinking 60 fillet, 20lbs chicken, thoughts?
B. How to deal with meat temps? I was thinking of doing 90% medium rare, so i could cook more if needed, while have some cooked to higher temps to speed the lines...thoughts?

thanks for your help guys,
mark


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

85 % will order filet(chicken they can buy home cheap filet they cant)
Have some fish available at least 6 , 1 or 2 vege dinners also(keep in kitchen)
Usually at banquet try not to take temp orders all medium rare unless all iIalian or African American decent they lean toward med -med well.
5 to 6 apps pp is good per hour
You can always make it more then med rare, you cant undo it
Have wait staff take orders when they sit in dining room 
Left overs don't make you look good.

Do not let her tell you what to do, take suggestions But you are chef and buck ends with you!
If you need more help ASK good luck :chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's buffet Ed.

See about someone cutting filet at the end of the buffet, use a cambro to keep meat hot....

Depending on what sauce you have on the chicken, the pieces can be small so they can have both chicken/beef.

If you have a lot of vegetables, salad, starches then the vegheads will be happy. I do stuffed mushroom caps so that vegans will have an option.


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

are the apps Passed or on the table???? what is the time frame between apps and the dinner??? if there is an hour or less you could do a lot less apps maybe 3 per person would work well....

on the filets i would order whole trendeloins, roast to med rare and slice them to a chaffer...maybe 1inch thick, this looks awsome and keeps from having to mark all the steaks..... on a buffet you will feed approx. 20 ppl per 5 and up tenderloin ....5 whole tenders will do ya, one for insurance....also the end pieces will be more done so you have a little something for everyone

your right on the money with the chicken at 4 oz. per person......

let us know how it goes...


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I would never slice tenderloiun and put in chafer. I would have carving station.

APPS PASSED =YOU HAVE CONTROL OF THE PASSING AND CAN MORE OR LESS CONTROL QUANTITY CONSUMED.


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

if you have the labor thats fine.....it sound like she was doing this kind of a solo gig.. anyway if you handle your meat correctly and control your chaffer temp it can be really good .....yes i agree if you HAVE the labor a carving station would be the best way to go.....


----------

